# Lactulose or Miralax?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't have much time to post right now, but I need advice. I have been battling DD's constipation for way too long now. Basically since she started solids, around 7 months. She is 14.5 mos now. I am all for natural remedies and have tried diet, vit C, probiotic, magnesium. But I feel like I need to get her back on track right now, for a couple of reasons:

1) I think her colon is getting stretched out.

2) Her lead level was a 9 at her 12 mo appt (just found out last week) and I am freaking out! They are saying constipation makes their little bodies absorb even MORE lead. And she has been very hyperactive lately, so I am scared!

Please tell me which medication is safer. The ped Rx lactulose, but it hasn't been tested on kids and there is a danger of dehydration & possibly something else I don't remember. I thought I would give her extra water and potassium/magnesium in her diet to help counteract if I go this route.

I haven't researched Miralax but have seen pros & cons from people on this board. I believe it is OTC so I could just go ahead and buy it if this is better than the lactulose??

Has anyone tried both and/or faced this decision with some wisdom to share? Please help!

ETA: We have also had some success with MoM (which I posted about), but the verdict seems to be that it is not safe for long term use. Would this be safer than the above options?


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Please tell me someone here has gone through this before?







:


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Definitely the lactulose. Stay far, far away from the Miralax. It hasn't been tested in children (I don't think) and is found to be as effective as milk of magnesia (meaning it's not any better). There's a miralax yahoo group with tons of info about it and basically it's scary stuff. We used it for about 6-7 months for my 3yo ds (similar situation as yours) and when I found out about the possible side affects I got him off as quickly as possible. We're having a lot of success with magnesium citrate, vit. C, and Benefiber. There's also a product called FruitEze that you can purchase off the internet which seems to be really helpful for a lot of people. We haven't needed so haven't tried it yet. Anyway, I hope you find something that works for your dc. I know it's scary to have your child suffering this way.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I would exhaust every avenue before putting a child on those types of drugs. Can you see a holistic doctor? It just might make all the difference in the world!

We have gone through a similar situation with dd1 when she was about 4 yo. The mainstream dr just wanted to do lax's and I thought that there just had to be a better way. Severe constipation was one of her issues, this is what the new dr put her on: a good multivitamin, a separate multimineral formula, magnesium ascorbate, cod liver oil, a separate dha formula, Healthy Trinity probiotics ("healthy start" system), and Bentonite.

I think all of these things are purchase-able at a good healthfood store. Please consider trying them. You can email me if you want the specific brand names and I will double check spelling etc.

She also has a restricted diet and must consume a certain amount of h2o each day. (not just liquid or juices... it must be water, it makes a difference.)

She is 6 now and once in a while has some constipation issues, but nothing as bad as before.

gl
hth


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

We went to a homeopathic/acupuncture practitioner and were told to use some acupressure points (stroking down the spine and rubbing the crease of the elbow), feed her cantaloupe or watermelon daily, and use lavendar aromatherapy to help her sleep. This was 2 weeks ago and we are still riding the same roller coaster. I thought I saw some improvement but now she is backed up again. Small poop 3 days ago - with suppository, 2 days w/ nothing, and very small poop again today - with suppository. She seems to be withholding much more fiercely now. Her sleep patterns are deteriorating to the point that she has circles under her eyes.

I did get a home lead test kit and unfortunately some paint layers came up positive as we knew they would. We've repainted the trim in DD's room to try to stop it from coming through, and I cleaned everything with baby wipes. I need to do the rest of the house, but haven't had time. I am taking some samples of the lead back in to the aforementioned doc (she is a DOM but I don't think people generally know what that means) to do some kinesiology and "tap it out" of DD tomorrow.

DH is upset that we're not making progress and wants me to have the lactulose Rx filled tomorrow morning. We go back to the ped next week for 15 mo checkup and to have a venous blood draw to check her BLL again. We are also trying to move out of this house as soon as possible. But I don't feel like anywhere is safe to move to!

Any suggestions for me???


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

So sorry to hear that your dd still isn't doing well.

Accupressure points are a really good idea, but what is she eating besides some cantaloupe and watermelon? How much does she bf?

Have you considered looking into giving her some chamomile tea. Sometimes it can act as a sedative in children and may help her to sleep a little better.

I hope your dd is doing better soon. I know it's not easy seeing a little one go through something like this.

gl


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

She eats (organic) pears, prunes, apples, yogurt w/ prune juice, frozen peas (like a fiend), little bit of sweet potatoes, oatmeal, chicken, melon, kiwi, carrots, ground beef (not much), tiny bits of bread, and little bits of whatever we are eating if she howls for it. She nurses at least 5 times a day when I'm not working, or has a couple bottles while I'm working (I nurse her at lunch) and at least 2-3 times at night.

She seems to drink a good amount of water and several healthcare providers have assured me she's not dehydrated. I could try the chamomile tea, but she doesn't usually like to drink anything besides water and BM. I drank it myself when she was teething. Maybe I will do that again (& if she sees me drink it she might want some).

FWIW, I have read from two different sources that lead poisoning can cause constipation (as well as hyperactivity & sleep disturbances). This has me really worried, of course. We'll see what the DOM says today. Thanks for reading and responding. This is so stressful.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

leila1213 - our DS is 4.5 and he's been suffering from severe constipation since around 14.5 months too. I feel like we've exhausted all healthy solutions. Two months ago, we finally saw a pediatrician for the first time in DS's life (I'm Canadian and I had to get my family doc to agree to refer us.)

The doctor gave DS Lactulose which seemed to help - at first. DS started doing regular poops and things were looking well. Then he began JK and not sure if it was due to this or just coincidence but he's now compacted.

We continued on the Lactulose and it didn't help at all. DS has been "streaking" but no big movements.

Two days ago the same ped put DS on Miralax (In Canada, it's called PEG 3350 - no Miralax brand but it's the same thing). So far the poor kid is having tiny bouts of diarrhea but he's still compacted and leaking diarrhea. He had an accident at school today.

Our ped moved DS to the Miralax since the Lactulose wasn't working.

I'm only now starting to research Miralax and am seeing negative comments on the Internet. However, at the same time, I'm at the end of solutions and would like to try something.

If we find a solution or have helpful advice, I'll post it.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you for posting Tuesday. We went back to the ped and she told us to try again with magnesium (Natural Calm). It is hard to get DD to take it but I figured if I am going to be forcing a RX med down her throat then I should be willing to try at least as hard with something that won't hurt her. I have had some luck hiding it in yogurt and then giving it to her frozen. If I can't get enough in her to see results then I am going to try a different brand. We got some samples of a Floradix liquid cal/mag that I may go back to.

We also saw the DOM again and she gave us homeopathic chamomille to get DD to relax enough to let the poop out. She has been withholding pretty fiercely lately. DD loves the chamomille but I haven't really noticed a difference yet.

What is JK?


----------



## Betsyconnersmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuesday* 
leila1213 - our DS is 4.5 and he's been suffering from severe constipation since around 14.5 months too. I feel like we've exhausted all healthy solutions. Two months ago, we finally saw a pediatrician for the first time in DS's life (I'm Canadian and I had to get my family doc to agree to refer us.)

The doctor gave DS Lactulose which seemed to help - at first. DS started doing regular poops and things were looking well. Then he began JK and not sure if it was due to this or just coincidence but he's now compacted.

We continued on the Lactulose and it didn't help at all. DS has been "streaking" but no big movements.

Two days ago the same ped put DS on Miralax (In Canada, it's called PEG 3350 - no Miralax brand but it's the same thing). So far the poor kid is having tiny bouts of diarrhea but he's still compacted and leaking diarrhea. He had an accident at school today.

Our ped moved DS to the Miralax since the Lactulose wasn't working.

I'm only now starting to research Miralax and am seeing negative comments on the Internet. However, at the same time, I'm at the end of solutions and would like to try something.

If we find a solution or have helpful advice, I'll post it.

Miralax says that this medicine is NOT to be given in chilren at all. and it is NOT to be given with empactions or blockages, which it sounds like your child has. He may have to be manually disimpacted first, then you can work with it from there.

I'm dealing with the same issue here with my 2.5 yr old DS withholding. We are on day 4 and no poopies. I'm getting worried, and thinking i'm doing the wrong thing by not using hte miralax. BUt of all the research i've done, it states that this is not FDA approved for pediatric usage. Braintree who was the manufacture refused to do testing in pediatric age groups, and there is a petition being signed in the FDA against the use of Miralax "off -label" for ped cases.

Right now i'm trying more fruit, benefiber, flax seed ground/or oil which ever he will take easier, tummy massages, and staying away from the BRAT diet, limiting milk, and pourign on the water and juice. Monday he had a great BM (actually he had 2 just in the same diaper, he started grunting again when i went to change him) But nothin at all since then. Wish i had some answers but i dont
'

OOH and to the lady that says there is a Yahoo group about miralax, can you please provide me with information on it.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

The only thing that worked for DD (3.5) is Miralax. I use 1/2 capful a day...but it's been awhile since i used it (she's been going on her own every few days...i think i better start it up again).

Nothing else worked. Nothing. I really didn't want to use this - but it worked the next day like a charm (she still tried to hold it in, but that didn't last long!).

(((hugs))) I know how frustrating and worrisome this can be! Hang in there!


----------

